# John Young & Co Ltd. Pocket Watch



## ian 55 (Aug 4, 2008)

HI, im looking for a gold pocket watch by John Young & co ltd. of exeter apart from the one on ebay, as its a bit on the large side . info would be very muck appreciated . Cheers John


----------

